# I Painted my spotlight! What do you think?



## AlexGT (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi all!

I was tired of looking at my gray "All in one" moded solarforce spotlight I did here: :sick2:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2786162#post2786162

And while shopping at Walmart I stumbled upon the spray paint section and noticed the Krylon "Fusion" line of sprays that are supposed to bond to plastic.

I decided to buy a can of "Textured shimmer" and this are the results

This is the can of paint I bought






Before, 








After










What difference a little paint does to a light huh? :naughty: and the body feels more textured and "grippy"

I haven't decided what color to paint the yellow knobs at the bottom, keep them yellow? Paint them black as the base and bezel? Same color as body? What do you suggest?

I did a couple of additions to the light and will share in my other tread soon.

Hope you like it!

AlexGT :wave:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 21, 2009)

I dig it! Looks like a bass boat now...:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 21, 2009)

It does!  What do you think about the yellow knobs? Paint them or keep them like that?



Patriot said:


> I dig it! Looks like a bass boat now...:thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Apr 21, 2009)

keep em! :thumbsup:


----------



## gswitter (Apr 21, 2009)

I like the knobs the way they are. Looks good!


----------



## Illum (Apr 21, 2009)

some aerosol sprays like spray paint can be quite acidic to certain plastics turning it brittle...or eat it away completely like styrofoam... a light coat looks great, but I can't promise the same on heavy coats


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 21, 2009)

I was thinking about doing something similar to my stanley HID. I'm sure that it would look pretty cool with an all black paint job. 
Anyone want to try some krylon on theirs and let me know if it melts...?:naughty:


----------



## SafetyBob (Apr 21, 2009)

That looks great!!! 

Now, how about putting some of the Dupi-Color sprayon truck bed liner on the handle.....I think that would top off an already beautiful mod. 

Good point on the paint chemically attacking the plastic. I was under the impression that the Fusion paint was formulated so it wouldn't attack the plastic. AlexGT, let us know if anything happens to your "new" light!!

Bob E.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 21, 2009)

I am almost sure the spray doesn't affect the plastic, it better not or there will be hell to pay!

Bob, The light has rubber molded inserts on the top and the bottom of the handle, so it has a very sure grip.

AlexGT


----------



## Patriot (Apr 21, 2009)

Illum said:


> some aerosol sprays like spray paint can be quite acidic to certain plastics turning it brittle...or eat it away completely like styrofoam... a light coat looks great, but I can't promise the same on heavy coats



Illum, did you see the can? He got the stuff specifically for _plastical_ stuff. 



Alex, keep the yellow buddy. It looks cool.


----------



## LiteShow (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks Great! Now maybe I might do the same for my N30...


----------



## Burntrubber87 (Apr 22, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I dig it! Looks like a bass boat now...:thumbsup:


Seriously though, it looks cool.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 22, 2009)

Somehow it looks heavier now... maybe because it looks like it's made of granite? :thinking:

Lol, I kid I kid.
Looks so much better than the original one. :thumbsup:


----------



## tedshred (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice clean paint job. Good work.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 22, 2009)

Someone needs to do a a Dura Coated Flasjlight in Digital Camo or Tiger


----------



## Patriot (Apr 22, 2009)

bullettproof said:


> Someone needs to do a a Dura Coated Flasjlight in Digital Camo or Tiger



Time to unleash the Dura-Coat on your Xenide 25W.......oo:


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 22, 2009)

bullettproof said:


> Someone needs to do a a Dura Coated Flasjlight in Digital Camo or Tiger


 
Is this close enough???






Or how about this???







OP, Nice Job! I just tried painting one of my fultons with textured paint...not so good right now, but with a coat of black, it might help? Ditto on keeping the yellow parts...it helps to make it look "industrial". On the paint ruining the plastic, I think yo're safe with paint "specially formulated for plastic". Also, Mil-Spec paint should work good too.


----------



## Illum (Apr 22, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Illum, did you see the can? He got the stuff specifically for _plastical_ stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, keep the yellow buddy. It looks cool.




guess not


----------



## N10 (Apr 23, 2009)

looks very good!...the pint kind of makes the spotlight look less "flimsy" than the original looks..


----------



## Sway (Apr 23, 2009)

Well when I saw the thread title I was expecting a flame paint job and some scull stickers 

That turned out extremely nice, high points awarded for style and class :twothumbs

Me Likey 

Cheers
Kelly


----------



## modamag (Apr 24, 2009)

That's PIMPING your light!
Great job! :twothumbs


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 24, 2009)

I have used that line of paints for the typical outdoor white plastic patio furniture, after using a drill wire brush to clean it up. Amazing how well it works.  Didn't know about that textured shimmer...here's their link!


----------

